# Drill Press



## neumsky (Nov 28, 2009)

Do ya'll have any experienc with Jet Drill Presses... Pro's & Con's... Thanx Jeff


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a Jet 17". The pulleys are mis aligned. Several attemps to get information on how I can align the pulleys have been fruitless. Jet's (WMH) response has been send me a picture of this, send me a picture of that...

Would I buy a Jet tool again? Not just NO but H*** NO!


----------

